# nikon n80/90 vs canon eos-1n vs minolta 9xi



## zioneffect564 (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I'm new to the film slr field and I want to buy one. I'm torn between 4 cameras; the nikon n80/90, canon eos-1n, and the minolta 9xi. I know I should go with the minolta because i have the sony alpha but I only have one lens. I'm planning on buying more lenses for it soon but I feel like the nikon or canon would be a better choice for me. I really like the canon eos-1n and I would like to one day switch to the canon dslr market. So I would like to hear everyones opinions on what i should do and your opinions on the cameras

thanks in advance


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 21, 2007)

the 1n is nice, the n90 is also sort of nice, although its not my nikon film body of choice.

definatly not minolta, their glass is crap in comparison, i know because i used to use minolta.


----------



## zioneffect564 (Apr 21, 2007)

What would be your suggestion for a film body? I'm not locked onto these i just thought it would be a start


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 21, 2007)

Mike - sounds like you should have bought better glass then  I never found Minolta glass to be crap. Still, if you're planning to dump the Sony dSLR system there's no reason on earth to go for a Minota, and also if you intend to buy into a Canon dSLR system I can't see much reason to go with Nikon for film, unless you go for an old manual focus system and use the lenses on a Canon with an adapter. Otherwise surely it makes the most sense to stick with Canon EOS for both film and digital, have one set of lenses and retain full compatibility?


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have used both the Nikon N80... and own a Canon 1n(RS though)... they are in different leagues... the Nikon N80 is a consumer level film camera... the 1n is the predecessor to the 1v which is Canons flagship 35mm camera. Build and features are significantly better on the 1n...


----------



## panocho (Apr 22, 2007)

As most of the people around usually suggest, you should think on a system rather than on a camera. I basically agree with that.

I have Nikon and am really happy with the almost unlimited availability of lenses. You know, you can have the newest body and still use old lenses. That's a very nice thing to have, I think

As for the cameras in particular that you mention, I'm affraid I don't like the N90 very much. It's supposed to be an upgrade of the N8008s, but: it's bulkier, has the stupid programs ("portrait", "landscape", etc. They are not stupid themselves, but I think they definitely are when put on a semi-pro body!!), and to my view no real upgrade from its predecessor.
I wouldn't go for the N80 either: the prices these days are ridiculous, so why not considering a better body?

So my conclusion is: the N8008s (F801s for us europeans), why not; an F100, but that is more expensive already. The same goes to an F4, if that is not too much for you (it's a pro body) -a really nice body, otherwise.

But, why not considering a MF body? Then you have FM2 or even FM, also FE2 / FE (basically the same but with added automatism) or the great F2 and F3.

Just a few thoughts that hope can help. Well, all in Nikon, as you see...


----------



## newrmdmike (Apr 23, 2007)

haha, i didn't choose minolta, it was a matter of camera or no camera.


----------



## Don Simon (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm guessing it didn't come with 'G' glass then


----------

